# Knock Sensor tool



## Saltykayak (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello Nissan owners! This summer I purchased a 95 non running Maxima from my step son. He basically did not take care of this beauty so for $500 I took it off of his hands. It was... euck! Check it out here.. 95-Maxima. The inside was coated with everywhere from spilt ice cream and soda to the headliner falling down on your head. It took 2-1/2 cans of engine cleaner to get the grime off. Fortunately, he had never been in an accident so the exterior was presentable once cleaned. I am to the point now where I need to change teh knock sensor to stop the ECU from nagging me.

Here's my question. I can see and touch the bolt holding the KS and even get a 12 mm wrench on it but it is so tight, I may not be able to turn the wrench enough to loosen the bolt. Is there a special tool to remove and replace the KS..?









thanx, Saltykayak


----------



## P10_GRider (Oct 18, 2006)

i replaced my moms knock sensor on her maxima and i just took the intake plenums off... i tried everything but the easiest thing to do cause its so damn tight is to take the intake off and youll have all the room you need


----------



## Saltykayak (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanx P10 for the reply. That makes replacing the KS a little easier. I found one website that gave detailed instructions and replacing the sensor involves removing the top half of the engine and replacing all of the gaskets besides the KS... not a deal I want to get involved with. Did you need to replace the gasket when you replaced the intake plenum? If so, I'll be prepared with a new one. 

thanx, Saltykayak


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, it's best to replace the gasket. they're not much money.. $15 or so, so it's not a big deal.

the problem is that you'll need to remove both upper and lower plenums.. on my '93, the lower plenum gaskets are more expensive- like $27 each.. but it's the easiest way to do the job.

otherwise, you'll need to have someone with really strong and skinny arms reach in there and break the bolt loose on the knock sensor. It's been done without removing the manifold, but the kist of it is that you have to be willing to leave a bit of skin in your engine if you do.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

A friend of mine did it with a wrench.

You could also use multiple extensions/swivel connectors to loosen it.


----------



## P10_GRider (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah i removed both upper and lower and yes i replaced the gaskets... theyre really not that expensive


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

how tight do you need to retighten it if its that hard to loosen?


----------



## P10_GRider (Oct 18, 2006)

i did it hand tight then another half a turn


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

is there a spec for tightening it?


----------



## Saltykayak (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is a link with pictures on how I removed the KS without having to remove the plenums. Also, I read on another website where it says the KS needs to be tightened to between 15-20 Ft. Lbs...

How to Remove the Knock Sensor

SaltyKayak


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

There is no need to remove any parts of the car. Maybe the intake. 12" wratchet with swivel head should be able to do it. Way too much work you guys are putting yourself through with the manifolds and all.


----------

